# UFC fighters face swap



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

*(UPDATE) UFC fighters face swap*

Fitch & Kos - 











Jones & Belfort - 











Bendo & Edgar - 











Silva & Bonnar -











Jones & Hendo - 











EDIT: St-Pierre & Condit + Kampmann & Hendricks - 











EDIT EDIT: St-Pierre & Shields - 











EDIT EDIT EDIT: Sonnen & Munoz -


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats messed up :laugh: Good stuff


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Woah Hendo on the right looks like if Bigfoot and Mark munoz had a kid lol


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> Woah Hendo on the right looks like if Bigfoot and Mark munoz had a kid lol


looks like rashad to me


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Silva became BJ Penn!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hendo looks pretty normal to me. Not that disgusting.

Bonnar looks...weird.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Rofl. That's fcked up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Repped for sure. That's pretty funny stuff. One of my friends uses that app all the time when we are drunk at bars, never thought of doing it to the UFC ads lol.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

Jones in the last picture looks like a terrorist lol


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

St-Pierre & Condit + Kampmann & Hendricks -


----------



## Lovelace (Oct 26, 2012)

****in' creepy!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you to whoever took the time and effort to do these. LOL. Some of them are just down right ridiculous.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Just turned Silva into BJ Penn XD


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Bendo with Edgar face looks ridiculously similar to Joseph Gordon Levitt.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Good shit.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

The Silva and Bonnar one had me rollin


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GREATEST THREAD EVER!!! 


The bones/Hendo one is awesome


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Added a few more to the OP. Will continue to add more as they come :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Sonnen/Munoz one is hilarious.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I just died


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

HorsepoweR said:


> The Silva and Bonnar one had me rollin


Agreed, good thread!! :happy01:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Spectacular. Well done. Hahaha.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

creepy... i might have nightmares


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I need more!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

BlueLander said:


> Sonnen & Munoz -


Wait a minute... is that the mystery hispanic sounding guy that sounded like Chael and made the "Lance Armstrong gave himself cancer" statement a couple of year ago?

1:32 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpcB-TGjArs&feature=player_detailpage#t=92s


----------



## knowbody (Oct 27, 2012)

BlueLander said:


> Fitch & Kos -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some really fine work, good job!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

These look weird but they actually look like random people lol.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hendo in that pic looks kinda gay...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> Hendo in that pic looks kinda gay...


of course, he has Jones' face.


----------



## capcom1 (Dec 31, 2006)

JoeRashed said:


> Jones in the last picture looks like a terrorist lol


Only to An American racist I'm afraid , Well done


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha, good stuff.

Shields (with St. Pierre's face) looks like JD's brother Dan from Scrubs, haha.


----------

